# Truck headlights not working, Boss plow



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys I have a Boss plow on my truck. Just the other day I was driving around, no plow, with my truck headlights on (HID's that have worked fine for years). Well I get home then go to leave and all of a sudden my headlights don't work. Parking lights, fog lights everything else works fine just no headlights.

I had the plow on earlier that day and did notice that my plow headlights wouldn't come on, but my truck headlights worked fine. I messed with the plow switch between truck and plow when the plow was on and the plow lights still wouldn't come on.

Withe the plow off I flipped the switch back and forth again multiple times and still nothing. When the key is turned I can hear the "click" from the engine bay like the switch is working.

Any ideas guys? I don't think both of my HID's would go out at the same time. And I also tried plugging a factory bulb in and it still didn't come on.

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Nobody has any ideas?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

a fuse maybe?


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

CashinH&P;1585806 said:


> a fuse maybe?


Checked all fuses, there aren't even fuses for head lights actually.


----------



## deankats (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the same problem on mine, my bro just noticed it early this morning on his way to TO pick up a jeep. 
disconnected the plow yesterday, and now parking and fog lights work, no headlights working

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## luv2weld (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretty sure it is a relay (or 2)
Had the same problem with mine.
Follow the wires back from your headlights.
Mine had 2 relays wired in that switch from plow lights to truck headlights.
Swap them out one at a time with new relays. DO NOT use relays
from Radio Shack. They are not heavy enough and will burn out on the first or second
use. Don't ask how I know this.
Get new relays from an auto parts store----probably need at least 30 amp relays.
Swap one wire at a time!!!! That way you are less likely to mix them up.
Might be a good idea to take a picture of the wires on the relays before you start.
That way if you get interrupted, you can still figure out which wire goes where.

Ralph


----------



## deankats (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Ralph, 
I'll try that as soon as he gets back.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

pitrack;1585193 said:


> Hey guys I have a Boss plow on my truck. Just the other day I was driving around, no plow, with my truck headlights on (HID's that have worked fine for years). Well I get home then go to leave and all of a sudden my headlights don't work. Parking lights, fog lights everything else works fine just no headlights.
> 
> I had the plow on earlier that day and did notice that my plow headlights wouldn't come on, but my truck headlights worked fine. I messed with the plow switch between truck and plow when the plow was on and the plow lights still wouldn't come on.
> 
> ...


On my Ford F250, the light wires ran through the steering column. When everything but the headlights came on, I found that if I moved the tilt on the steering wheel the headlights would come back on. It would only work so long so I had to get it repaired.


----------

